# Remington 770 vs Mossy 100 ATR



## no_boundaries

any opinions on either?
the Mossy has my vote, but that is based on the almost 1lb weight difference and nothing else. coworker taking me hunting for hogs. never hunted before. said i could use his .270 but the $300 combo price tag on these at Academy has me itching. would like to buy something that would stop a hog, or a deer. something that will last till i get some real experience.
thoughts?


----------



## Garbo

Please don't take this the wrong way, but neither. 

Remington downgraded the Remington Arms Company when it produced the Model 710, which was one of the poorest built firearms in Remington's history, and as well one of the poorest built firearms in History period. It was so poorly built that Remington had to discontinue it and the replacement is the Model 770. 

The Mossberg ATR is the better of the two you mentioned but not by alot. 

What I would suggest is adding a $100.00 or maybe a little more and looking around for a used Rifle such as a Browning A-Bolt, Ruger M77, Winchester Model 70 or Remington 700 ADL/BDL or Remington Model 7. There have been several of the above mentioned Rifles posted for sale on here (PFF) for not much more than what you would pay for either of the two you mentioned. 

A couple of weeks ago I asked a Pawn Shop owner how much he gives as Pawn on a Remington Model 710? He replied that he hates to take one in, but normally offers $50.00 and no more. Being completely honest, I wouldn't give $50.00 for one. The 770 might be an inch ahead of the 710, but it's only an inch at best. 

Good Luck, and I know I didn't answer your question the way you asked for it to be answered, but I do hope this helps you reconsider.


----------



## saku39

Honestly, they are both _bottom_ of the barrel package guns, if you go the used route, you can get a much better rifle for around the same amount (the scopes that come with them are very cheap)

I have a couple of nice bushnell scopes I am selling for half of what they retail and they are new, the main thing is the scopes that come with the package guns are really low end

you could go with the simple mossberg maverick and get a decent scope

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_126430_-1?N=39632024

or spend a little more and get a rem 700 used

I made the mistake of buying a rem 770, it had virtually no resale value, had to take a $100 loss to get rid of it to upgrade to a rem 700

(p.s the Bushnell 3-9x40 scope i am selling retails for over $100 and has an illuminated recticle, green/red, its only for sale until tuesday i have a dealer willing to buy it for my asking price of $60.00, if intrested let me know)


----------



## Brad King

I have the Mossberg ATR chambered in .270

It has been a great weapon so far. I dropped two deer with it last season, It held a very nice zero all season and no problems at all. It doesn't take a $600 rifle to kill an animal!!!!


----------



## SAWMAN

*Starter Gun,Kill A Hog Or Deer ???*

Take a look at the NEF Handi Rifles. Numerous chamberings,money saved with weapon,invest in some decent glass. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Garbo

SAWMAN said:


> Take a look at the NEF Handi Rifles. Numerous chamberings,money saved with weapon,invest in some decent glass. --- SAWMAN


 
*If you are planning on staying in the price range you mentioned this is some good advise. *

*Good Firearms have a tendency to hold their value, and a NE Handi Rifle will most often sell for what you bought it for. Both the Model 770 and the ATR will be worth alot less once you buy either one of them, as already mentioned in this very thread. *

*If you watch and shop around you can find something you can be proud of for not much more than what you would have to pay to be upside down in a Model 770 or ATR. *



.


----------



## Mouse

Save your money and use your buddy's rifle until you make up your mind. I picked up the youth model of the ATR for my boy. I have no complaints with the rifle. Straight shooting, good groups, but I also have very realistic expectations. I think it is fine starter rifle, but would recommend saving the money and going step up. I shoot a Winchester Model 70 (7mm Rem Mag), and it isn't much more expensive than what you are looking at but it is a 
much better rifle. Good luck with the hunt and the search, and remember truthfully you can't have too many rifles.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

For that price range in a combo rifle look at a savage. The cheapest savage is better than bot those mentioned. They have a new one out that has gotten good reviews and very affordable...I think its called a AXIS or something like that.


----------



## deersniper270

It kills me everytime I see a thread like this bashing the remington 710. I bought one when they were first made when I was 13 and I still use it today with great success. One inch if not stacking them on each other at 200 yards. Killed a doe at 389 yards when I was 19 with it and still dropping deer to this day. Maybe I got lucky and got the one decent one they built. :thumbup:

IMO the 770 sucks because the butt of the stock is hollow and it will kick the fire out of you. The ATR is a nice gun for a beginner if your not used to shooting and don't want to drop a lot of money to shoot. It is an all around decent gun to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## deersniper270

Grassflatsfisher said:


> For that price range in a combo rifle look at a savage. The cheapest savage is better than bot those mentioned. They have a new one out that has gotten good reviews and very affordable...I think its called a AXIS or something like that.


Younger brother bought one of the savages in the grass camo. Idk how much he paid (like 400-475) but he loves it. It has the accutrigger though which can throw you off so make sure you check that too if you don't want one with an accutrigger.


----------



## no_boundaries

many thanks, everyone. i def know better than to expect a 700 out of a $300 combo. Mouse: think ill take that advice. especially since he's offering. unless something pops up here on the forum. or maybe use my AK:thumbup:


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

*.*

i bought a moss 100 atr a few years ago only because i was taking a kid hunting that had never been before i wasn`t about to let him take one of my nicer guns. i wouldn`t hit a hog in the butt with it. major p.o.s. i sold the gun a told the guy i sold it to that i didn`t care for it. if i remember right i sold it to him for $100 or $125. he sold it a month later. winchester model 70 or remington 700 has my vote.


----------



## captsi

NoBo, these guys are shootin' ya straight and you can't go wrong with their advice. I'd echo their remarks and advise you use your buddy's rifle. I have a Ruger M77 Mark II in 7mm rem mag, and I can't sing its praises enough (infact, annoyingly so.) You can find a rifle like that for a decent price if you keep your head up and nose in the wind. But don't discount your whole outfit by not spending good money on a scope. I'd almost tell you a bad scope is worse than iron sights. I guess is what I'm saying is put your $300 away and keep adding to it, when you have about $700 or so start looking then. I'm sure some of these fellows on here would help a newbie out if you seem like a respectable individual. You're off to a good start but don't rush into a rifle purchase that will leave a bad taste in your mouth.
As for low priced, quality weapons, Howa and Savage are both impressive to me. I own a Howa 1500 in .223 and my buddy has a new savage in 7mm mag. Good guns for the $$$. Good luck.


----------



## saku39

If you wanna get a scope now, My bushnell IR 3-9x40 cant be beat for the price, let me know itll be gone tommorow, got a dealer willing to buy but would rather not have to drive to midway


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

deersniper270 said:


> Younger brother bought one of the savages in the grass camo. Idk how much he paid (like 400-475) but he loves it. It has the accutrigger though which can throw you off so make sure you check that too if you don't want one with an accutrigger.


I have a Savage 10 Precision Carbine .308. It has the accu stock and accu trigger. It is the most accurate gun in my safe. Its almost unbelievable how accurate it is...straight out of the box. My sendero cant even hang with it. 

Theres 2 savages that are very affordable and from the reviews shoot great. The Axis and the Edge. Those 770 and 710 are junk. Not saying you might get lucky and get a good one but from what Ive seen and heard they are few and far between.


----------



## Garbo

deersniper270 said:


> It kills me everytime I see a thread like this bashing the remington 710. I bought one when they were first made when I was 13 and I still use it today with great success. One inch if not stacking them on each other at 200 yards. Killed a doe at 389 yards when I was 19 with it and still dropping deer to this day. Maybe I got lucky and got the one decent one they built. :thumbup:
> 
> IMO the 770 sucks because the butt of the stock is hollow and it will kick the fire out of you. The ATR is a nice gun for a beginner if your not used to shooting and don't want to drop a lot of money to shoot. It is an all around decent gun to me. :thumbsup:


 
*Please Understand, I have no reason to just bash the Remington 770, 710 or the Mossberg ATR, but I am telling the truth. Remington believes the same thing, and that is why the 710 was discontinued. The 770 was supposed to be an upgrade of the 710, but I see it as barely getting by as cheaply as possible to build a firearm that could be sold to people as cheaply as possible. *

*Unlike fishing equipment that is made to be sold cheap, used and thrown away, Things that you hold in your hands with the intention of making them go BOOM should never be made as cheap as possible.....EVER. *


*.*


----------



## deersniper270

Garbo said:


> *Please Understand, I have no reason to just bash the Remington 770, 710 or the Mossberg ATR, but I am telling the truth. Remington believes the same thing, and that is why the 710 was discontinued. The 770 was supposed to be an upgrade of the 710, but I see it as barely getting by as cheaply as possible to build a firearm that could be sold to people as cheaply as possible. *
> 
> *Unlike fishing equipment that is made to be sold cheap, used and thrown away, Things that you hold in your hands with the intention of making them go BOOM should never be made as cheap as possible.....EVER. *
> 
> 
> *.*


I agree and I wasn't meaning to say you were just bashing them and I probably shouldn't have used that word. My 710 I guess is an exception. Heck if I couldve afforded a 700 or something better I wouldn't have the gun I do lol Sorry if it came off wrong.


----------



## Outside9

Garbo said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but neither.
> 
> Remington downgraded the Remington Arms Company when it produced the Model 710, which was one of the poorest built firearms in Remington's history, and as well one of the poorest built firearms in History period. It was so poorly built that Remington had to discontinue it and the replacement is the Model 770.
> 
> The Mossberg ATR is the better of the two you mentioned but not by alot.
> 
> What I would suggest is adding a $100.00 or maybe a little more and looking around for a used Rifle such as a Browning A-Bolt, Ruger M77, Winchester Model 70 or Remington 700 ADL/BDL or Remington Model 7. There have been several of the above mentioned Rifles posted for sale on here (PFF) for not much more than what you would pay for either of the two you mentioned.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I asked a Pawn Shop owner how much he gives as Pawn on a Remington Model 710? He replied that he hates to take one in, but normally offers $50.00 and no more. Being completely honest, I wouldn't give $50.00 for one. The 770 might be an inch ahead of the 710, but it's only an inch at best.
> 
> Good Luck, and I know I didn't answer your question the way you asked for it to be answered, but I do hope this helps you reconsider.


 
I shoot a Browning rifle but I've had both the Remington and Mossberg, both killed deer just as "DEAD" as my Browning. Two friends of mine have the Sakos and my Browning shoots as good as theirs.

My friend walked into Wal-Mart last year and bought one of their remington package deals. Shoots fine, scope isn't the best but it works just fine. His deer drop just as fast as mine do.

Go to Academy's web site and compare, if I recall the remingtons are heavy but fine, hold them, buy the one you like best and happy hunting.


----------



## Outside9

no_boundaries said:


> any opinions on either?
> the Mossy has my vote, but that is based on the almost 1lb weight difference and nothing else. coworker taking me hunting for hogs. never hunted before. said i could use his .270 but the $300 combo price tag on these at Academy has me itching. would like to buy something that would stop a hog, or a deer. something that will last till i get some real experience.
> thoughts?


Jump on that 270 combo!


----------



## Garbo

Outside9 said:


> I shoot a Browning rifle but I've had both the Remington and Mossberg, both killed deer just as "DEAD" as my Browning. Two friends of mine have the Sakos and my Browning shoots as good as theirs.
> 
> My friend walked into Wal-Mart last year and bought one of their remington package deals. Shoots fine, scope isn't the best but it works just fine. His deer drop just as fast as mine do.
> 
> Go to Academy's web site and compare, if I recall the remingtons are heavy but fine, hold them, buy the one you like best and happy hunting.


 
*Look it's all good, just offering a possible option. *

*People bought Yugo's and loved them, I don't understand but I guess it's not for me to understand. *

*I do promise you if you honestly compare the quality of a Remington 710, 770 or a Mossberg ATR to a used 700, Model 70 or Ruger M77 it should be obvious that it would make sense to add a little more money and get the better produced rifle. The next time you pick up a 710 or a 770 look at the plastic trigger guard and the thin metal the reciever is made from. Hey you could be buying one for a lifetime of use. *

*Buy what you would like to buy, it's all good, but I do stand by the suggestion of myself and others that it would be a good idea to look for a used Great Rifle instead of settling for one that was built for the reason of selling a low priced cheap rifle. *



*.*


----------



## Garbo

This thread inspired me. 

Since reading and replying to this question, I have stopped in a few pawn shops in an effort to prove that a good to high quality rifle could be bought for practically the same amount of money that it would take to buy one of the Low End Produced to Sell Cheap models such as the Remington 770 or the Mossberg ATR. 

I bought one today. It is a Ruger M77 in a Walnut Stock and Blued Barrel and Action chambered in Rem 7mm Mag. It also comes with a very nice real suede leather soft case and Leather shoulder strap. It is topped with a Bushnell Elite 4200 2.5x10x50 with 30MM Tube and Side Focus. Oh Yea it has a Bonus....It's a Tang Saftey Model M77. 

I bought the Rifle and Everything listed above with it for $350.00. 

It would be my opinion the Bushnell 30MM 4200 Scope is worth more than a 770 or an ATR. 

I was with a friend that lives in the country north of Mobile and he took it home with him to shoot paper with it. I asked him to save the first target with a 5 group on it. I will post a picture of the Target as well as the rifle when when I get it back, most likely next week.


----------



## maizeandblue

Brad King said:


> I have the Mossberg ATR chambered in .270
> 
> It has been a great weapon so far. I dropped two deer with it last season, It held a very nice zero all season and no problems at all. It doesn't take a $600 rifle to kill an animal!!!!


You're right it doesn't take a $600 rifle to kill an animal. But why not spend $100-$200 more for something that is well built and will last. Something you'd be proud to pass on to your kids or whatever. 

Saw a 770 7mag in Kansas Walmart with a clearance tag of $297. I immediately asked to see the gun. This was my first time looking at a 770 and hadn't read anything about it. Let's just say Walmart kept their gun that night. Compare a 700 to a 770 or a model 70 to the 770. I frankly would have been scared to shoot that gun. JMO


----------

